# FS: uaru *sold*



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 1 left for sale (around 6") - $15 each.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added uarus


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Would love to see if a picture of the uarus if possible.

Do they have red eyes? My understanding(could be wrong) is that Uarus, like angelfish and discus, sometimes have red eyes and sometimes don't. I like the ones with red eyes


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

will try to get photos up.

some have red markings around the eyes while some have orange.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

breeding severum pair sold as well as one gold severum - bump


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed........


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

uarus currently reserved


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added two uarus (selling for a friend)


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated and bump!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

only 2 left ... $15 each


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... another sold... one left for sale


----------

